# worth



## valdemar

Qué tal a todos. Disculpen mi ingenuidad pero no he podido entender cómo es que funciona el adjetivo 'worth' comparado con otros adjetivos. Por ejemplo, comparado con 'happy', yo podría decir: 

El está feliz= He is happy => He is worth = (El vale???)
El niño feliz=The happy child => The worth child=(El niño valioso???)

First of all I can understand the usual constructions with 'worth' and its meaning: In general it comes in the form *pronoun+to be+worth+ pronoun,* for example "it was worth it". So If I take the adjective 'happy' and try to use the same form in the example, I get "it was happy it" , which doesn't sound quite right to me(Does it make sense to say it?. To me it sounds weird because I've always heard something like "It was happy" without the 'it' at the end. In general I always see people use adjectives without the a pronoun at the end: I'm tired but not I'm tired it, she is married, but not she is married it, etc). From this perspective I fell like 'worth' is much more like a preposition instead, but the dictionary says that it is an adjective.

From all the above, I cannot understand constructions like:

"For an argument to have any interest, not just any premises and conclusion will do. In any argument worth its name, we must have some connection or relation between the premises and conclusion".(Teller, P.- A modern logic primer, V1.)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## micafe

No entiendo tu pregunta.


----------



## AlexandraBlack

En realidad worth tiene un uso más determinante hacia el "valor" de las cosas, o hacia lo "valioso/valeroso" de las cosas. 

En la primera oración "El está feliz---> He es worth..." NO se aplica en absoluto, ni tampoco con el adjetivo "happy."
En todo caso podría aplicarse con el sustantivo "happiness" e.g.: "The happiness of having my baby with me was worth the pain of labour."---> La felicidad de tener a mi bebé conmigo valió la pena del trabajo de parto. 

Worth, a grandes rasgos es "valer la pena" y sí actúa como adjetivo, pero no es un adjetivo. El adjetivo de worth es "worthy". 

"I am a human being, and I am worthy of respect"---> "Soy un ser humano y soy merecedor de respeto" (merezco respeto porque VALGO como ser humano)

Espero no haberte confundido más, no soy muy buena con las explicaciones, estoy aprendiendo, pero espero ayude en algo.


----------



## loudspeaker

micafe said:


> No entiendo tu pregunta.


----------



## EddieZumac

micafe said:


> No entiendo tu pregunta.


Yo tampoco entiendo la pregunta.


----------



## loudspeaker

Tanto 'worth' como 'worthy'  son adjetivos pero también pueden hacer funciones como sustantivos. 

It's not worth much (adjetivo). 
He had no chance to show his true worth (sustantivo) 
A worthy person (adjetivo). 
We were met by a group of local worthies (sustantivo)


----------



## valdemar

> Tanto 'worth' como 'worthy' son adjetivos pero también pueden hacer funciones como sustantivos.



Thanks you, loudspeaker. Entonces que sería 'worth' en mi cita anterior, ¿adjetivo o sustantivo?. Podrías hacer una construcción similar pero usando el adjetivo 'happy'?.


----------



## EddieZumac

valdemar said:


> Thanks you, loudspeaker. Entonces que sería 'worth' en mi cita anterior, ¿adjetivo o sustantivo?. Podrías hacer una construcción similar pero usando el adjetivo 'happy'?.


"Happy" y "worth" son como peras y manzanas. No tiene que ver una con la otra.


----------



## valdemar

> ...actúa como adjetivo, pero no es un adjetivo. El adjetivo de worth es "worthy".



Gracias Alexandra, esto es precisamente lo que no me queda claro.


----------



## valdemar

> "Happy" y "worth" son como peras y manzanas. No tiene que ver una con la otra.


 Bueno, sí. Tienes razón, pero las peras son sustantivos y las manzanas también, y "happy" y "worth" son ambos adjetivos. Lo que no entiendo es porque actúan diferente ( O al menos así me parece y no sé en qué estoy mal: "it is worth it" vs "it is happy it")


----------



## micafe

*"To be worth" *es una expresión única en inglés, si no me equivoco, que se usa de modo diferente. No se me ocurre otra expresión en inglés que se use igual. 

"Worth" puede ser un sustantivo, un adjetivo o un verbo. 

Como *adjetivo* significa algo así como "merecedor/digno (de algo)" y generalmente se usa seguido de la cosa "merecida":

"That picture is worth the money" = "Esa pintura es merecedora/digna del dinero (que se va a gastar en ella)"

O "That picture is not worth the money" = "esa pintura no es merecedora/digna del dinero"

Cuando se está hablando de algo conocido por todos, se dice simplemente: "it's not worth it". En nuestro ejemplo, "it" se refiere al dinero. 

No puedes comparar "worth" con otros adjetivos porque no se comporta igual a ellos. Es diferente. Lo mejor es que aprendas a usarlo sin detenerte a pensar en qué parte de la oración es. 

No sé si te ayudé, pero no conozco ninguna gramática inglesa que explique por qué esta palabra se usa tan diferente. Ni siquiera un libro que tengo que se llama "Merriam-Webster's Dictionary of English Usage" toca el tema.


----------



## valdemar

micafe said:


> *"To be worth" *es una expresión única en inglés, si no me equivoco, que se usa de modo diferente. No se me ocurre otra expresión en inglés que se use igual.
> "Worth" puede ser un sustantivo, un adjetivo o un verbo.



De que "worth" no es un verbo estoy completamente seguro, aunque a veces más bien lo veo como que puede ser una preposición o tal vez un adverbio. Como sea, fijándome en tu ejemplo "That picture is worth the money" se me ocurre que en vez de "the money" ponga "a lot", y entonces puedo hacer "That picture is worth a lot", y si en vez de "worth" pongo otro adjetivo, digamos "happy", entonces obtengo "That picture is happy a lot", lo cual tiene sentido. Creo que por ahí va la situación, de que en realidad "the money" hace referencia a cualquier cuantificador, lo cual siempre tiene sentido para "worth" aunque para otros adjetivos como "happy" sólo tenga sentido con cuantificadores específicos como "much", "a lot", etc.  Muchísimas gracias por tu explicación.


----------



## loudspeaker

valdemar said:


> "That picture is worth the money" se me ocurre que en vez de "the money" ponga "a lot", y entonces puedo hacer "That picture is worth a lot", y si en vez de "worth" pongo otro adjetivo, digamos "happy", entonces obtengo "That picture is happy a lot", lo cual tiene sentido.





Volvemos al mensaje 1. Sigo sin entender por qué tratas de hacer una similitud entre 'worth'  y 'happy', o adjetivos en general, cuando realmente no la hay. 
'Worth' tiene unas características ( como ya te hemos indicado) que 'happy' (adjetivo, y nada más) no tiene.


----------



## AlexandraBlack

No hay de qué  ¡Saludos!


----------



## valdemar

loudspeaker said:


> Volvemos al mensaje 1. Sigo sin entender por qué tratas de hacer una similitud entre 'worth'  y 'happy', o adjetivos en general, cuando realmente no la hay.
> 'Worth' tiene unas características ( como ya te hemos indicado) que 'happy' (adjetivo, y nada más) no tiene.



Bueno en realidad lo principal que quería entender era el uso que está teniendo 'worth' en la cita que puse en la parte de arriba. Si veo la palabra 'worth' la puedo interpretar perfectamente, excepto que soy incapaz de usarla en mi vocabulario cuando estoy hablando porque no entiendo su estructura. De hecho en la cita que puse en el primer post no entendía cómo es que se está usando la palabra 'worth', y por eso la comparo con cualquier otro adjetivo, porque si 'worth' es un adjetivo deben comportarse de manera similar a otro adjetivo, digamos 'happy'. Pero creo que ya todo me queda claro después de esta pregunta.
Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda a todos.


----------



## micafe

valdemar said:


> De que "worth" no es un verbo estoy completamente seguro, aunque a veces más bien lo veo como que puede ser una preposición o tal vez un adverbio. Como sea, fijándome en tu ejemplo "That picture is worth the money" se me ocurre que en vez de "the money" ponga "a lot", y entonces puedo hacer "That picture is worth a lot", y si en vez de "worth" pongo otro adjetivo, digamos "happy", entonces obtengo "That picture is happy a lot", lo cual tiene sentido. Creo que por ahí va la situación, de que en realidad "the money" hace referencia a cualquier cuantificador, lo cual siempre tiene sentido para "worth" aunque para otros adjetivos como "happy" sólo tenga sentido con cuantificadores específicos como "much", "a lot", etc.  Muchísimas gracias por tu explicación.



"Worth" es un verbo, arcaico, pero al fin verbo. 
*
worth* 2 *(wûrth)

intr.v. worthed, worth·ing, worths* _Archaic_ 
*To befall; betide.*

The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language

Nunca diría "That picture is happy a lot". ¿Cómo tiene sentido esta frase? 

Le estás buscando cinco patas al gato..


----------



## valdemar

micafe said:


> "Worth" es un verbo, arcaico, pero al fin verbo.



Mmm, interesante... no lo había notado. 



micafe said:


> Nunca diría "That picture is happy a lot". ¿Cómo tiene sentido esta frase?



Bueno, me refiero a que tiene sentido gramaticalmente (o al menos eso creo. Tal vez se vea más claro si en vez de picture pongo dog: That dog is happy a lot<----> That dog is worth a lot). 



micafe said:


> Le estás buscando cinco patas al gato..



En eso puede que tengas razón...


----------



## micafe

"That dog is happy a lot" es incorrect.  No puedes usar "a lot" después de un adjetivo. Puedes usarlo con un adjetivo  en comparativos pero no al final. 

"That dog is *very* happy" 

"Your dog is *a lot happier* than my dog"


----------



## loudspeaker

valdemar said:


> That dog is happy a lot<----> That dog is worth a lot)



Perdona, Valdemar, pero esa similitud/comparación que tratas de hacer no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, pero bueno, te lo hemos dicho ya varias veces. 
Como solemos decir en inglés..... 
I rest my case


----------



## micafe

loudspeaker said:


> I rest my case



So do I


----------



## valdemar

> I rest my case



Ok., ustedes ganan. No más comparaciones. Analizando por sí sólo a 'worth' por favor si me pueden ayudar con lo siguiente y díganme qué tengo mal:

1.- 'worth' es un adjetivo que puede llevar una 'valor' después de él: it is worth the price, it is worth $30, it is worth my time, it is worth much...
Pregunta : 'worth' puede estar sin dicho 'valor'?, por ejemplo: it is worth, she was worth, etc.

2.- 'worth' es un adjetivo que siempre va después del sustantivo. Por ejemplo en mi cita: ... In any argument worth its name... 

Muchisísimas gracias por su ayuda y disculpen mi terquedad.


----------



## micafe

"It is worthy" - "She was worthy"

"It is worth it" - "she was worth it" - "It" reemplaza a lo que sea el 'valor', como lo llamas tú.


----------



## loudspeaker

valdemar said:


> Ok., ustedes ganan. No más comparaciones. Analizando por sí sólo a 'worth' por favor si me pueden ayudar con lo siguiente y díganme qué tengo mal:
> 
> 1.- 'worth' es un adjetivo que puede llevar una 'valor' después de él: it is worth the price, it is worth $30, it is worth my time, it is worth much...
> Pregunta : 'worth' puede estar sin dicho 'valor'?, por ejemplo: it is worth, she was worth, etc.
> 
> 2.- 'worth' es un adjetivo que siempre va después del sustantivo. Por ejemplo en mi cita: ... In any argument worth its name...
> 
> Muchisísimas gracias por su ayuda y disculpen mi terquedad.



No me puedo creer que este hilo vaya ya por la página dos.  
1- Normalmente lleva un valor después, pero puede haber excepciones:

En preguntas... 
What's the old man worth? 
He died worth a million pounds. 
En expresiones hechas... 
'for all one is worth' - with all one's energy. 
He was running for all he was worth. (inglés coloquial). 

2-No entiendo el ejemplo. Ponlo en español, por favor.


----------



## micafe

loudspeaker said:


> No me puedo creer que este hilo vaya ya por la página dos.



Yo tampoco.. Nunca se me ocurrió que una simple palabra pudiera causar tanto alboroto.. 

Yo tampoco entiendo el ejemplo.


----------



## valdemar

loudspeaker said:


> 2.-No entiendo el ejemplo. Ponlo en español, por favor.



Es la cita de mi primer post: 

"For an argument to have any interest, not just any premises and conclusion will do. In any argument worth its name, we must have some connection or relation between the premises and conclusion".  

En español sería algo como: 

"Para que un argumento tenga algún interés, no cualesquier premisas irán bien. En cualquier argumento que valga la pena su nombre, debemos tener una conexión o relación entre las premisas y la conclusión".


----------



## loudspeaker

valdemar said:


> Es la cita de mi primer post:
> 
> "For an argument to have any interest, not just any premises and conclusion will do. In any argument worth its name, we must have some connection or relation between the premises and conclusion".
> 
> En español sería algo como:
> 
> "Para que un argumento tenga algún interés, no cualesquier premisas irán bien. En cualquier argumento que valga la pena su nombre, debemos tener una conexión o relación entre las premisas y la conclusión".



'que valga la pena su nombre'  En fin, - worth its name, worthy of the name. 

 ¿Tiene sentido decir "un argumento que valga la pena su nombre" ?


----------



## micafe

loudspeaker said:


> 'que valga la pena su nombre'  En fin, - worth its name, worthy of the name.
> 
> ¿Tiene sentido decir "un argumento que valga la pena su nombre" ?



No. "Un argumento que merezca/amerite su nombre" 

"ameritar" palabra americana, creo..


----------



## loudspeaker

micafe said:


> No. "Un argumento que merezca/amerite su nombre"
> 
> "ameritar" palabra americana, creo..



Gracias, micafe. Eso ya me suena mejor. Y me pregunto si Valdemar no querrá decir en vez de eso,  esto :

Worth mentioning..... 
Worth talking about.... 
Worth discussing.. 
Es decir, un argumento/debate del que valga la pena hablar/que valga la pena mencionar.


----------



## valdemar

micafe said:


> No. "Un argumento que merezca/amerite su nombre"
> 
> "ameritar" palabra americana, creo..



¿Por qué? No soy un experto en gramática y tal vez 'merecer'/'ameritar' sea un mejor verbo para 'valer la pena', pero de todas formas se obtiene la misma estructura, y para mis oídos me suena bastante normal. ('valer la pena' es sinónimo de 'ameritar' en este sentido).


----------



## valdemar

loudspeaker said:


> Gracias, micafe. Eso ya me suena mejor. Y me pregunto si Valdemar no querrá decir en vez de eso, esto :
> 
> Worth mentioning.....
> Worth talking about....
> Worth discussing..
> Es decir, un argumento/debate del que valga la pena hablar/que valga la pena mencionar.



Bueno, en realidad es una cita que me encontré en mi libro de lógica (Teller, P.- A Modern Formal Logic Primer, pp. 2), pero lo que me interesa es la forma en que se usa 'worth'. Es decir es un adjetivo que va después del sustantivo, y sólo quisiera que me confirmaras si esto es siempre así, o si hay casos donde puede ir al revés, es decir primero el adjetivo y después el sustantivo.En estos dos ejemplos el adjetivo está después del sustantivo, igual que en la cita de mi libro de lógica. 

"one issueworth discussing " = "one issue that is worth discussing "

"a person worth millions" = "a person who is worth millions"


----------



## micafe

valdemar said:


> ¿Por qué? No soy un experto en gramática y tal vez 'merecer'/'ameritar' sea un mejor verbo para 'valer la pena', pero de todas formas se obtiene la misma estructura, y para mis oídos me suena bastante normal. ('valer la pena' es sinónimo de 'ameritar' en este sentido).



Pero no se dice "...un argumento que valga la pena su nombre". Lo que "vale la pena" es el nombre, no el argumento, y en tu frase eso es lo que estás diciendo. 

"..Un argumento del que su nombre valga la pena". Pero no sé en qué caso los argumentos tienen nombre.. 

Bueno, me retiro de esta discusión a menos que pase algo muy interesante. Que tengan un resto de día -o una noche en el caso de loudspeaker- muy feliz.


----------



## valdemar

Ok. Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda micafé.


----------



## loudspeaker

valdemar said:


> Bueno, en realidad es una cita que me encontré en mi libro de lógica (Teller, P.- A Modern Formal Logic Primer, pp. 2), pero lo que me interesa es la forma en que se usa 'worth'. Es decir es un adjetivo que va después del sustantivo, y sólo quisiera que me confirmaras si esto es siempre así, o si hay casos donde puede ir al revés, es decir primero el adjetivo y después el sustantivo.En estos dos ejemplos el adjetivo está después del sustantivo, igual que en la cita de mi libro de lógica.
> 
> "one issueworth discussing " = "one issue that is worth discussing "
> 
> "a person worth millions" = "a person who is worth millions"



Sí, ya me he dado cuenta de lo de la cita. No estaba en tu primer mensaje cuando lo leí por primera vez. No haces más que editar tus mensajes antiguos, después de haberte respondido, y quedará todo el hilo hecho un desastre. 
Ya sé por qué tenemos la opción de citar mensajes. 

Ah, y tus ejemplos están bien así.


----------



## valdemar

Bueno, en realidad sólo edité el primer post, y en la parte de abajo aparece con el motivo "clarification", mil disculpas por la confusión que causé, voy a ser más cuidadoso la próxima vez, lo siento.


----------



## loudspeaker

By the way... 
'A person worth millions' means 'a person that is very rich', not 'a person who is worth millions'


----------



## loudspeaker

valdemar said:


> Bueno, en realidad sólo edité el primer post, y en la parte de abajo aparece con el motivo "clarification"



No. También has editado el mensaje siete.


----------



## valdemar

> No. También has editado el mensaje siete.



ja,ja. Ahora ya me siento mejor, gracias.


----------

